
Georgia election server wiped after suit filed - pulisse
https://www.apnews.com/877ee1015f1c43f1965f63538b035d3f
======
pulisse
And from the middle of the article: _two backup servers were also wiped clean
on Aug. 9, just as the lawsuit moved to federal court_.

